# Off to Nottingham tomorrow............



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Just me and the wife going to Notts well, Kirkby In Ashfield to be precise. Was wondering if there are any decent coffee houses in these parts.?


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I live just the other side of m1 j28 unfortunately I don't know anywhere decent without going into Nottingham. There are too many costa coffees round this neck of the woods for my liking although personally I think the lesser of coffee evils when it comes to the big high street names. But if you find anywhere independent I would be interested to hear.

There used to be a decent place at McArthur Glenn outlet but it is no more unfortunately. Couple of places in Mansfield but incl. Ten Green Bottles but not places I frequent and not really speciality/artisan type coffee places IMHO

Oh by the way, there is Wired in Nottingham centre and The Bean in Beeston but that's a bit of a trek and probably out of your way.

There is a nice little tea room in Swanwick called the Pantry....worth a visit for breakfast, cakes and afternoon tea....coffee is ok-ish but not their speciality.

HTH


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In Nottm centre ( if you get that far ) and as mentioned above there is wired cafe , Pelham street , serve allpress redchurch blend with a lovely la marzocco .


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys but I don't think we'll have time to venture off to Notts central, currently staying at the Belfry which has been very nice and guess what, they have a Costa here to.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothingham


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Me and the wife finished ahead of schedule today so I persuaded her to a bit of retail therapy in Notts central and we managed a visit to Wired coffee bar. Thanks for the heads up on that had a lovely flat white and the wife had a tea, nice friendly guys there to .


----------

